# CSS: how to remove borders around images



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

L.S.,

Been struggling for too long now and tried many things. And I do not see a solution, which will be very simple of course.

I have 2 problems:
1) I can't get the border around the images away (in IE and FF), and
2) I can't get the 1 pixel space between the red box and blue box away

Here you can see what I mean. Use right-mouse to XHTML and CSS.

Thanks!


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't see any ugly borders - can you specify which images you see them on? As for the space, I don't see one.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm sure you've tried margin:0 and padding:0?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Also try spacing:0px


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ DJ-Zep, gamerman0203: I'm completely redesigning my website... Out go HTML and tables, in go XHTML, CSS and <div>! I'm sorry to say that your help was usefull, but I'm now trying to use div's iso tables...


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

No problem, Koos. Good luck!


----------

